
Ask HN: Accept Funding from your Direct competitor? - ksec
Just a hypothetical question, would you accept funding, say from Facebook if you were designing a Social Network against it. Or Funding from Google if you were making next generation Search Engine.
======
cimmanom
Depends on what your goal is for the company. Such a funding offer would be a
pretty good signal that if you do well an acquisition would be on the table.

